# Sophie pulled out a stitch!



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have been diligent about watching Sophie like a hawk since her spay. She has been wearing her onesies at night and because I have had her with me all day and it's really hot here :sweatdrop:, I've taken them off during the day. Since Monday I haven't had one problem with her messing with her incision. Well today I had her sitting in her stroller while I was fixing dinner and I looked down to talk to her and there was one of her hot pink stitches sitting on her blanket :smscare2: I suppose she had just enough time to pull it out. I have no idea how it came out but it did and my mind immediately went to the worst. OMG my babies insides are going to fall out or when I lift her up there is going to be a pool of blood gushing out :blink: I picked her up and called the vet right away. He told me that if there is no bleeding then she should be fine. So now she only has one stitch which she will get out Monday. It can't come soon enough! I'm extra worried to even pick her up now because she only has one stitch closing her incision. I've been on pins and needles since this surgery and will be so relieved when she is all healed and back to her self. 

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Skin heals in 5 days so she should be fine. Did you look at her incision? I bet it's closed.

I suspect they were getting itchy because of the healing.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes, it did happen to Romo. I was so scared but he ended up being fine. Of course he was neutered not spayed. Did you say Sophie took out one stitch and gets the other one out Monday? She only has 2 stitches? Romo had 3 stitches and I would think a spay would have more stitches?:huh: Anyways, Romo was neutered on a Wednesday and by Saturday evening he had taken all 3 out. Monday he was checked and since the incision was healing nicely the vet decided not to do anything to it. She was afraid if she did treat the site it would only bring attention to it and she didn't want him licking at it. He was completely fine and not even a scar. :aktion033: I am sure Sophie will be just fine. :thumbsup: Try not to worry and just try and keep her from licking it. Let us know how the vet appt goes Monday. 

p.s. Don't these things always happened just in time for the weekend? :smpullhair:

p.s.s. Sophie you are a naughty little girl. :innocent: LOL. Don't worry your too cute for mommy to get mad at. :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Skin heals in 5 days so she should be fine. Did you look at her incision? I bet it's closed.
> 
> I suspect they were getting itchy because of the healing.


I'm too afraid to touch the area but I have been flipping her over to have a look at it a couple times a day. It looks to me like it's closed but it's hard to tell because the other stitch is still in.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Snow White said:


> Yes, it did happen to Romo. I was so scared but he ended up being fine. Of course he was neutered not spayed. Did you say Sophie took out one stitch and gets the other one out Monday? She only has 2 stitches? Romo had 3 stitches and I would think a spay would have more stitches?:huh: Anyways, Romo was neutered on a Wednesday and by Saturday evening he had taken all 3 out. Monday he was checked and since the incision was healing nicely the vet decided not to do anything to it. She was afraid if she did treat the site it would only bring attention to it and she didn't want him licking at it. He was completely fine and not even a scar. :aktion033: I am sure Sophie will be just fine. :thumbsup: Try not to worry and just try and keep her from licking it. Let us know how the vet appt goes Monday.
> 
> p.s. Don't these things always happened just in time for the weekend? :smpullhair:
> 
> p.s.s. Sophie you are a naughty little girl. :innocent: LOL. Don't worry your too cute for mommy to get mad at. :wub:


Yes she only has *cough* HAD two stitches. Her incision is only about an inch long! I was amazed that it was so small. And yes it always happens on the weekend or after hours.


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

From your description of the scar, it sounds like enough time has passed. 

I am so not looking forward to spaying Daphne Rose. How did Sophie do? How old is she and what does she weigh? I have not had a dog spayed in 9 1/2 years, and Kiko is a bigger girl. I still remember it being hard on her.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Two or three layers of stitches under the skin hold everything together according to this:

The Canine Spay


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

The same thing happened to MiLey.The stitch feel out and her skin looked a little puffy and red to me which scared me to death :w00t:. But when I took her in, the Doc said everything looked fine and he took out the other two stitches :sweatdrop:. It has been about 5 months and it has healed so nice. You can barely tell she had surgery :chili:. 

Give sweet Sophie a gentle hug from me and MiLey.:smootch: She sounds like she is doing fine.

Darlene and MiLey


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

malts4tina said:


> From your description of the scar, it sounds like enough time has passed.
> 
> I am so not looking forward to spaying Daphne Rose. How did Sophie do? How old is she and what does she weigh? I have not had a dog spayed in 9 1/2 years, and Kiko is a bigger girl. I still remember it being hard on her.


She did wonderfully but me not so much. :blush: She is just barely 4 pounds and will be 7 months in 2 weeks. I honestly wanted to wait longer but I am going out of state for a month and the pups are coming so I had to do it now. 

I took her in at 8am and our vet is so wonderful and knows how protective of my babies I am that he sedated her in the room so that I could be with her. Then he carried her back to surgery wrapped in her blanket with her nightgown on. He called me when the surgery was over to let me know how it went and I went to pick her up at 1. He came walking out with her wrapped back in her blanket and her nightgown still on and handed her to me. All that day she was so out of it because of the sedative she didn't do anything but sleep. I put her in her stroller to sleep and made it really cozy because it was easier for me to move her from room to room without having to wake her. I had to wake her up at 5 to feed her and she didn't eat a whole bunch because she was still sleepy. I had boiled her some chicken the day before. The day after the surgery she was wanting to play and ate like a horse! The hardest part of the whole thing for me is trying to keep her still and calm. She has been eating the extra special attention up. I on the other hand have been on pins and needles.


----------



## malts4tina (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow!!! You are giving me hope that it will not be as bad as I am thinking. I love how your Sophie was ready to play the very next day!!! Thanks so much for sharing your experience.


----------

